# Thermapen Sale is ending soon



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got this note this morning 




 

_Home of the NEW
Splash-Proof
Super-Fast Thermapen[emoji]8482[/emoji] _






 
*ThermoWorks*
Thermapen Open Box Private Sale
January 2012
     


 


 





Thermapen Open Box Sale - Last Chance - Ending Soon! 
_View in Browser_
 






Thermapens are rarely returned so we almost never have enough units to hold an "Open Box Sale." We have finally collected a small number here (and from the factory in England) that, for various reasons, we will not sell as new units. Some have slightly damaged packaging, there are a few sales demos, a tiny number are returns and an even smaller number might be "refurbished" to like-new condition after very short term use.

All units in this sale will include instructions and the Thermapen User's Guidebook. All units are like-new and include the full warranty. All include a calibration certificate. In most cases, you won't be able to differentiate these from new stock. Only a limited number, in limited colors, are available. When they are gone, the offer expires.

Limit of 3 per customer. Don't wait! You must follow this link to the private "Open Box Sale" web page for ordering. This offer is only being announced to subscribers of our email lists.

You may forward the link to friends and family. Not accessible through our public website.

Only $69 each!





Hurry! Some colors gone already.

_Offer is only available direct from ThermoWorks and only for shipment to destinations within North America, the Caribbean, and Central America. Not available to resellers. Limit of 3 per customer. Offer is limited to stock on hand and only in the colors listed. All sales are final. After-purchase exchanges for other colors cannot be allowed. Includes 1 year warranty for manufacturing defects. Recently purchased new units cannot be exchanged for credit against these "Open Box" or "Refurbished" units. This Open Box Sale may be repeated in the future however it will be restricted to once or twice per year depending on availability and announced only to our subscriber list. Refurbished or Open Box units are not available except during such Open Box Sales. We cannot predict when this offer will be made again. Stay subscribed to our email list and you will be notified of future sales. _
 


Two Ways to Win a Thermapen
 
Monthly Drawing
Stay subscribed to our email list and you are automatically entered in a monthly Thermapen drawing. One Thermapen will be given to a randomly chosen subscriber on the 25th of each month.

If this email was addressed to you, you are already a subscriber (you can only enter once). If it was a forward from a friend, subscribe here.





*Muriel Embree
Barefoot Bay, FL

January 2012 Winner*

Facebook Milestones
Increase your chances to win! The more people that Like us at Facebook the more Thermapens we'll give away! As soon as we hit our next milestone of *6,900* we'll immediately give away an extra Thermapen to another random selection from our email subscribers. Like us at Facebook and get your friends to Like us! 









*Edythe Cook
Chevy Chase, MD

6,700 Facebook 'Likes'
Milestone Winner *

 Follow our Blog and Get it just right!
 




 
Follow our blog and learn tips, tools and techniques that will help you turn your next meal into a culinary masterpiece. Learn exactly what the Thermapen can do, how to customize your thermometer to your preferences, the best way to get a temperature reading, how to choose the right target temperature for your meat, and much more…

This week:

*To temp, or not to temp: Cooking ribs with the Super-Fast Thermapen*

_"The experts seem to be split down the middle when it comes to ribs and temperature. Not only does the perfect internal temperature come into question, but the very idea of using a thermometer (at all) may put your grilling techniques under review."_

     Other Offers: 













_more info_
_more info__more info__more info_*RT8400 Digital Talking Thermometer*
Not a novelty! Accurate and fast. Reads in only 7 seconds!*RT8100MAT MIN/MAX Recording Thermometer*
Awesome indoor/outdoor thermometer. Includes audible and visual alarms. Two probes.*DT11F Oral Thermometer*
Super-fast Oral Thermometer for under $9.*RT819 Pocket TH Temperature/Humidity Pen*
Professional tool fits a shirt pocket. Big display.
*Normally $39
Now only $29*

*Normally $29
Now only $22*

*Compare at $12 
Now only $9*

*Normally $35
Now only $25*

      


      [emoji]169[/emoji] 2012 ThermoWorks, Inc. 1762 W. 20 S. #100, Lindon, UT 84042 U.S.A. 

  You are subscribed as <[email protected]>. Click here to manage your email subscription preferences.
Click here or reply to this email with 'unsubscribe' in the subject to unsubscribe from this list or if you feel you have received this message in error.
This message was sent from ThermoWorks, Inc. 1762 W. 20 S., Unit 100 Lindon UT 84042 US. Click here to report email abuse.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got mine the other day and love it. Def a great deal


----------



## rocor98 (Jan 27, 2012)

Scarbelly ... Thanks for the heads-up ...   Good price .. Been building computers with so called refurbished and open box parts for years .. One unit ran 24/7 for 4 years .. Not a peep .. So this unit should be fine ..

Most refurbished sales are just  a way to move stock without the hassle of returnes ..........
:-)

Still a smoking virgin .. 22 cm of snow coming in tonight ..so even more on the back deck .. But this will have a use with the Ronco till March  :-)

Ross



Edit ..  22cm   Is 8 inches for you southern boys .....  That would be about a third of the way up the side of my new virgin MES 30 ... If it was out there :-).   Snow is frozen rain   1 in of rain is 10 inches of snow ..   R


----------



## venture (Jan 27, 2012)

For those on a tighter budget, here is one from the same company.

Look for the posts from TheBarbeQueen:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110845/best-economy-instant-read-meat-thermometer

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

